# hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T



## strickep (Mar 2, 2003)

Anyone notice a slight hesitation during acceleration on their 1.8T? This happens in all gears on my 1.8T Any suggestions to cause.


----------



## jdvw2002 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (strickep)*

Maybe turbo lag?


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (strickep)*

Same thing here. No solution yet to how to fix. Don't think anyone's really lookin into it either.








It's like as if the stock chip is surging or leaks boost all of a sudden. Feels like you slipped off the gas pedal all of a sudden.


----------



## dw09577 (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (dknl)*

I think it's the ECU cutting boost to correct the boost spike, but who knows.
Try the search.








check out the req. boost drop after a boost spike on the red lines. compare to green req.boost w/ no spike.
I still think boost spikes are bad, and don't provide enough gain to be worth it, despite making the boost gauge needle jump


----------



## GAIO GTI (Nov 4, 2000)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (strickep)*

more than likely your having misfires, thats what my hesitation was caused by...turned out #1 and #2 coilpacks were misfireing...dealer replaced them and all was fine, now yesterday the same thing happed, sure enough #3 & #4 were now misfireing....dealer again replaced for free.


----------



## einsig (Jan 29, 2001)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (GAIO GTI)*

Sounds like misfires or the N75 playing on/off/on with the wastegate. I had the problem until I dropped in a new N75 (both the ECS and C version did the trick). Also, you guys do have the ASR off, don't you? The car will severely cut power when you punch it and have the ASR on.


[Modified by einsig, 4:02 PM 3-12-2003]


----------



## Concept (Aug 24, 2001)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (einsig)*

I'm noticing the same thing, but I thought it might have been because my car wasn't really warmed up yet (or needed an oil change). I got my oil changed today, and I'll keep an eye on it.
If this means I need another coilpack replacement, I'm going for the Lemon Law, dammit.


----------



## BLK20vt (Nov 7, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (Concept)*

most likely turbo lag. what is the rpm range you are talking about. i also noticed a hesitation from 2000-2500 rpm range. the K03 doesnt really kick hzard till about 3200k.


----------



## 01AWW18T (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (BLK20vt)*

i have the same problem ., (its a 4 speed auto)., brought it into the dealership and they told me its fine, and told me its the asr kicking in,.














., they just gave me some BS so they don't have to fix it., It happens during normal acceleration., my car is stock., and it happens before the turbo kicks in i think., They did a TBA and fuel injection system clean., and that fixed the problem.,,. anyone know how to do a TBA ? and for fuel injection cleaning,. which product do I buy to pour into the gas tank to do this?? TIA

edit: and its not coil packs., cuz i got all 4 new ones,.,. and it still does this










_Modified by 01AWW18T at 9:15 AM 5-23-2003_


----------



## Vdub16v (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (01AWW18T)*

faulty DV?


----------



## wolfinblue (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (Vdub16v)*

Well, if it is right when you step on the gas, might be the standard drive-by-wire latency?? Combine DBW latency with a sticky DV and you have yourself 1+ second hesitation in acceleration...


----------



## 01AWW18T (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (01AWW18T)*

but i'm not giving any boost., the turbo isn't even spoolin yet.,. it is less than 2000 rpm .,.,


----------



## My_1.8T (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (01AWW18T)*

Could it be the DV? I have the same dilemma right now, and I think it is just my stock DV, but yeah it feels like I took my foot off the gas, no fun. This doesnt happen to often but it feels like major surging. Also, all I have is CAI, and I have also noticed that the CAI,the actual "swoosh", is not as loud as it once was, another reason why I think it might be my DV, but hopefully someone can chime in, but I am pretty sure it is time for me to buy forge dv








Edit: this happens usually when I am in 1st gear or 2nd, never in the higher gears, and it happens past 2K 




_Modified by My_1.8T at 8:24 AM 5-23-2003_


----------



## wolfinblue (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (01AWW18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *01AWW18T* »_but i'm not giving any boost., the turbo isn't even spoolin yet.,. it is less than 2000 rpm .,., 

Well then that is just lack of power I'd say. The 1.8t engine only puts out maybe 100 HP (maybe even less?) when the turbo isn't spooled...


----------



## 01AWW18T (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (wolfinblue)*

ok my bad,.., didn't realize until today when this surgin thing really happens.,., it happens at around 2700rpm., so i'm pretty sure i'm getting boost., i'm really fed up with these dealership BS stories.,., should i just get a new dv? i'm stock though.,., but I really wanna get this problem fixed


----------



## Justin1.8T (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (wolfinblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfinblue* »_Well, if it is right when you step on the gas, might be the standard drive-by-wire latency?? Combine DBW latency with a sticky DV and you have yourself 1+ second hesitation in acceleration... 

I would guess its the combo of turbo lag and the DBW. I've definately noticed this in my 1.8t


----------



## 01AWW18T (Mar 6, 2002)

*Re: hesitation under acceleration of 1.8T (01AWW18T)*

ok., I've went through my old dealership work orders.,., and the time they fixed this stuttering/surging/lack of accel problem , they did a throttle valve cleaning, they said the throttle valve was sticking and there was oil and carbon build up., they cleaned it and the car ran great after that.,., now its starting to happen again., anyone know how to do this throttle valve cleaning??., do I use those fuel additives to clean the injection system??.,


----------

